# ALSA sound problem ?

## poe_1957

```
pulseaudio[1950]: [alsa-sink-ALC1220 Analog] alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write.

pulseaudio[1950]: [alsa-sink-ALC1220 Analog] alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.

pulseaudio[1950]: [alsa-sink-ALC1220 Analog] alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.

```

```
Gentoo linux 5.4.38 met SYSTEMD en initramfs

ASROCK 5700XT met firmware drivers

ASROCK Phantom Gaming X BIOS 3.00

RYZEN 9 3900X met laatste firmware]
```

Eigenaardig dat ie over snd_hda_intel spreekt, moet dat af staan ?

PS. is iemand geïnteresseerd in de juiste config voor de kernel (had er 3 weken voor nodig om alles uit te pluizen)

It is strange when you need to speak in English you speak dutch and vice versa. Anyway it is SOLVED !

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Multimedia to Dutch.

----------

## poe_1957

SOLVED !

Blijkbaar stond ergens verdoken een intel drivertje aan in de analoog sectie , dat afgezet en opnieuw gecompileerd en ok.

----------

